# una zoccola qualunque



## Nausicaa (26 Febbraio 2013)

Partecipo a un concorso, sono a capo di uno dei tanti progetti che dovranno essere presentati questa settimana.
Tanti progetti, pochi vincitori, as usual.

Una delle mie collaboratrici zitta zitta presenta un progetto suo.
L'argomento è diverso,  ma il progetto in sè è simile in molti modi.
Non ha rubato le idee, non è quello il punto. Ma il suo progetto è cmq un competitore forte rispetto al mio.

Ora, il comportamento corretto sarebbe stato dirmelo. Non fa nulla di male a presentare un progetto suo, ma passarlo sotto silenzio è non professionale.

Le ho scritto a riguardo, e si è inalberata peggio di un gatto che vede un cane.
Ha cominciato a tempestarmi di mail chiedendo come avevo saputo del suo progetto, e ha finito con una mail generale ai collaboratori dicendo che volevo sbatterla fuori dal progetto.

Cosa che non avevo fatto, che ho tutto il diritto di fare e che comincia a sembrarmi una possibilità sempre più concreta.

Che persona in malafede.
Che zoccola da 4 soldi.


----------



## Minerva (27 Febbraio 2013)

sarà un'opportunista, una scorretta...che c'entra zoccola?


----------



## Spider (27 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva;bt7492 ha detto:
			
		

> sarà un'opportunista, una scorretta...che c'entra zoccola?


si dice, faccia i ...POMPINI al capo.
Lei.


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva;bt7492 ha detto:
			
		

> sarà un'opportunista, una scorretta...che c'entra zoccola?


In effetti non è immediato da capire per chi legge...
Mi rifaccio a una frase divenuta famosa tra le mie amiche.

Una di queste è stata tradita platealmente, e l'amante del suo ragazzo ha avuto la faccia tosta e l'arroganza di andarle davanti a farsi bella. La mia amica le rispose -tra le altre cose- 
"guarda che le zoccole da 4 soldi come te, non possono nulla contro le vere puttane come me"

Da allora quella frase è un mito, e viene usata ogni volta che si tratta di un confronto tra due persone, a prescindere dal sesso o dalla circostanza.

Sarà poco politically correct, ma francamente, me ne infischio


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Febbraio 2013)

Spider;bt7493 ha detto:
			
		

> si dice, faccia i ...POMPINI al capo.
> Lei.



In questo caso sarebbe faccia un cunnilingus, ma sinceramente passo


----------



## Minerva (27 Febbraio 2013)

a me del politically correct frega niente; solo che trovo inappropriato il termine nella sostanza .
guarda caso al maschile non avresti potuto definire allo stesso modo un tizio che si fosse comportato così


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva;bt7496 ha detto:
			
		

> a me del politically correct frega niente; solo che trovo inappropriato il termine nella sostanza .
> guarda caso al maschile non avresti potuto definire allo stesso modo un tizio che si fosse comportato così


In realtà, come ho detto, tra le mie amiche usiamo la stessa espressione a prescindere dal sesso.
Solo, alcune declinano al maschile (zoccolo e puttano) altre mantengono al femminile.
Del resto, nel mio gruppo di amiche c'è una amica maschio. Non trans, non omo, ma come esistono le pantere maschio lui è l'amica maschio.
Come vedi, il genere non è un problema


----------

